# Setting up a DHCP server with 2 NICs [Windows Server 2008 R2 Enterprise]



## joey888joey (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi,

I'm using Windows Server 2008 R2 Enterprise and am trying to configure the DHCP role. I usually work with Linux machines thus have no clue what I'm doing.

Basically, I have a modem, a server, and a switch. I would like to have the server NIC 1 to connect to the modem, where it has an external static IP, and for NIC 2 to connect to the switch, assigning all clients DHCP addresses. As I said before, Windows Server is new to me, so I don't know what I should pick while installing the role. What bindings should I select? Should both NICs be selected?

Currently, I have NIC 1 set static to my external IP: *99.xx.xxx.xx*
I have NIC 2 set to another static: *10.40.2.1*

I would like my scope to be 10.40.2.100 to 10.40.2.230, and I would like it to assign to every client plugged into the switch (which goes to NIC 2).

Any help is appreciated, I also included a quick drawing if that helps:


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I think you will need RRAS to do the routing between NIC's and setting up DHCP shouldn't be an issue. Just set up DHCP scope the way you want and add the proper entries for gateway and DNS


----------



## joey888joey (Apr 24, 2012)

Rockn said:


> I think you will need RRAS to do the routing between NIC's and setting up DHCP shouldn't be an issue. Just set up DHCP scope the way you want and add the proper entries for gateway and DNS


Alright, I got DHCP working. I have the scope set to *10.40.2.20* to *10.40.2.230*, and the NIC is *10.40.2.1*. The only thing is the internet is not working, so how could I go about setting it up? I have RRAS installed on the server, but could you point me in the right direction for getting it setup?

Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

When you are configuring RRAS go into NAT/Basic Firewall and configure the properties of the NIC that is for the internet and select Enable NAT on this interface. I don;t thing the firewall radio button is necessary. Make sure the LAN side NIC is set as such in the properties.


----------



## joey888joey (Apr 24, 2012)

Rockn said:


> When you are configuring RRAS go into NAT/Basic Firewall and configure the properties of the NIC that is for the internet and select Enable NAT on this interface. I don;t thing the firewall radio button is necessary. Make sure the LAN side NIC is set as such in the properties.


I'm giving that a try now, here are the properties for NIC1:


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

As long as that is the NIC you use for internet access.


----------

